# Why Doesn't Barack Wear His Ring?



## mensa (Oct 29, 2018)

Lately, I've noticed that Barack has not had on his wedding ring. What's up with that?

Also, I never see he and Michelle together anymore. Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Oct 29, 2018)

I hope they are not separated.

I don't wear my ring.  Lots of married folks don't wear a ring.


----------



## Sosoothing (Oct 29, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> I hope they are not separated.
> 
> *I don't wear my ring.  Lots of married folks don't wear a ring.*



Hope that's all it is and that is so true.
My parents have been married more than 40 years and never wore rings. My brother has been married 14 years and doesn't wear  ring. I wear a ring sometimes because I like jewelry. So sometimes I go long periods without wearing it. And before I was married I would wear rings on my ring finger. Wedding rings don't mean too much to me.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 29, 2018)

Sosoothing said:


> y parents have been married more than 40 years and never wore rings.



Been married longer--don't wear ring.


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 29, 2018)

Is wearing a ring an inconvenience?  Or is it the tried and true, "I get hit on more when I wear my ring!" B.S.


----------



## SoniT (Oct 29, 2018)

This article is from 2016 but it explains that he sometimes takes off his wedding ring when he has to shake a lot of hands during public appearances. He doesn't want it to get lost. 

https://www.marthastewartweddings.com/604869/barack-obama-wedding-ring


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Oct 29, 2018)

Just because you are married doesn't mean that you are joined at the hip. Barack has been stumping for some of the Democrats that are running in various elections. Michelle is hopefully preparing for her book tour. I'm sure that they make a point to reconnect as often as possible and it's conceivable that we are not privy to the moments that they are together like we were when they were the President and First Lady.

My father never wore his ring and he was married to my mother for over 50 years. Some men don't like to wear rings and depending on your occupation or what you are doing that day (i.e. shaking hands with a lot of strangers, someone might pull it off), it might be better not to wear it.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Oct 29, 2018)

Did he used to wear his ring and just recently stopped?

oh nvm, answered upthread


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 29, 2018)

A month ago they celebrated their 26th anniversary and still seemed fond of each other.  He said she is his favorite person to be with.


----------



## mensa (Oct 29, 2018)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> A month ago they celebrated their 26th anniversary and still seemed fond of each other.  He said she is his favorite person to be with.



I'm so glad to hear this.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 29, 2018)

Alta Angel said:


> Is wearing a ring an inconvenience?  Or is it the tried and true, "I get hit on more when I wear my ring!" B.S.



It was inconvenient and a safety issue for me.  For nearly 20 years I tested electrical components which absolutely loved for your wedding ring to make contact.  These were the days before non conductive rubber and silicone covers were invented.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Oct 29, 2018)

My parents have been married for nearly 40 years and my dad has never worn a ring. He loses small things very easily and he was a surgeon until he retired a couple years ago.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Oct 30, 2018)

I don't like jewelry.  Lost my real wedding ring and don't wear my fake one .


----------



## mensa (Oct 30, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> I don't like jewelry.  Lost my real wedding ring and don't wear my fake one .


----------



## galleta31 (Oct 30, 2018)

The only way to get my wedding and engagement ring off will be to cut them off lol. When I got them, the jeweler said you want them a little small so you don't lose it. But now I can't get it past my knuckle.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 30, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Just because you are married doesn't mean that you are joined at the hip. *Barack has been stumping for some of the Democrats that are running in various elections.* Michelle is hopefully preparing for her book tour. I'm sure that they make a point to reconnect as often as possible and it's conceivable that we are not privy to the moments that they are together like we were when they were the President and First Lady.
> 
> My father never wore his ring and he was married to my mother for over 50 years. Some men don't like to wear rings and depending on your occupation or what you are doing that day (i.e. shaking hands with a lot of strangers, someone might pull it off), it might be better not to wear it.



They've both been out campaigning.  They are going from coast to coast.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Oct 30, 2018)

I don’t see a divorce with these two. They are still smitten with each other after all these years, and I love it.


----------



## nysister (Oct 30, 2018)

I've noticed that too OP, and while I understand the reason that some people do this, you're specifically referring to Barack and it seems to be something he's started to do recently which begs the question "is everything okay with them"?

Hopefully the reason given above answers it and he'll start wearing it again. However it's not like no one knows he's married.


----------



## Laela (Oct 30, 2018)

Michelle ain't going no where.. lol


----------



## Covagirlm (Oct 30, 2018)

He was probably advised to wear it for optics before.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 30, 2018)

My husband’s ring is tied to a shoe string of sorts, and he wears it around his neck.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 2, 2018)

I’m so excited that I’ll finally get to see him on a Sunday- he’s headlining a get out the vote rally in Gary!


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 3, 2018)

I'd prefer not to wear mine..but that's a battle I'm not willing to fight with DH. He really thinks it means the same thing to other men as ot means to him! LMAO
I'm not an accessories type of girl...


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 6, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> I don't like jewelry.  Lost my real wedding ring and don't wear my fake one .


I lost my real one, the replacement and now stick to fake ones until I get tired of them 



Covagirlm said:


> He was probably advised to wear it for optics before.


Exactly. The only reason I’m wearing my ring for something more than an outing right now is because of the optics of being a pregnant black woman. Once she drops, I’m dropping this damn ring.


----------



## GraceJones (Nov 8, 2018)

I noticed that black men of a certain age don't wear rings


----------



## shahala (Nov 10, 2018)

GraceJones said:


> I noticed that black men of a certain age don't wear rings



My Dad never wore a ring. Back in the day there weren’t many double ring ceremonies.  Later in life he said he wanted to wear a ring but my mom said she’s not buying one and doesn’t care if he wears one or not. Lol


----------

